# Kinh nghiệm cách chọn mua lò vi sóng tốt



## thanhnam (14/5/18)

​
*1. Giá cả*
Mức giá lò vi sóng trên thị trường hiện nay giao động từ 1 đến 20 triệu đồng. Lò vi sóng càng hiện đại, nhiều tính năng thì giá càng cao. Một lời khuyên là bạn nên coi khả năng tài chính mình là bao nhiêu, những tính năng cơ bản nào của lò vi sóng bạn cần có thì hãy chọn. Tránh mua lãng phí hoặc cũng không nên mua sản phẩm quá rẻ tiền dễ cháy nổ, độc hại, thực phẩm không ngon miệng.

*2. Chọn loại lò vi sóng*
Có hai loại lò vi sóng bạn cần biết đó là lò vi sóng cơ và lò vi sóng điện tử. Trong đó, lò vi sóng cơ có núm xoay điều khiển cơ học, dễ dàng sử dụng, nhanh tiện gọn, nếu nhà có người lớn tuổi sử dụng thì bạn nên chọn mua dòng này. Còn lò vi sóng điện tử thì chủ yếu vận hành bằng bảng điện tử, có màn hình hiển thị, đa dạng chức năng tự động hơn tuy nhiên khó sử dụng hơn đặc biệt là với người lớn tuổi.

Và bạn cũng cần chú ý đến yếu tố dung tích của sản phẩm:

*Với gia đình có từ 2 – 3 thành viên:* Dung tích sản phẩm khuyên dùng là 17 lít.
*Với gia đình có từ 4 – 5 thành viên:* Dung tích sản phẩm khuyên khuyên dùng từ 20 lít – 23 lít.
*Với cơ quan, căn tin, trường học:* Dung tích sản phẩm khuyên dùng trên 25 lít.
*3. Công suất*
Mức công suất trung bình ổn định của một lò vi sóng là từ 700-1200 W, bạn nên dựa vào mức này để chọn ra một lò vi sóng sao cho phù hợp.

*4. Kiểm tra các tính năng*
Các tính năng như nấu nướng, hâm nóng, rã đông, chế độ tự ngắt, chuông báo, hẹn giờ… là những tính năng cơ bản bạn phải chú ý kỹ.

*5. Lựa chọn hãng sản xuất và nơi bán*
Hiện tại trên thị trường nhiều lò vi sóng giả mạo được bày bán trôi nổi ngoài chợ với giá rất rẻ mà mang thương hiệu lớn. Phần lớn đó là những sản phẩm nhái, không có nguồn gốc rõ ràng, mua về sử dụng không lâu dài, đồng thời cũng rất nguy hiểm.

Bạn nên chọn ghé các cửa hàng, siêu thị điện máy lớn hay các trang mua sắm trực tuyến uy tín để mua như Lazada, Tiki hoặc Adayroi. Về thương hiệu, bạn có thể chọn các sản phẩm ở trên.

_Nguồn: Topthuthuat_​


----------

